# color case hardening



## Rainmaker (Dec 4, 2009)

Is this a DIY process that can be done at home? 

thanks


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 4, 2009)

It takes a specialty oven along with high grade charcoal made of various woods, leather and bone to get the various colors.  It is possible to do it at home, but if you only have a few firearms to do, it's much cheaper to send it off and have it done.


----------



## Rainmaker (Dec 4, 2009)

Any idea of what it may cost to do a receiver of a lever action rifle?


----------



## Rainmaker (Dec 5, 2009)

I think I'm going to skip it then b/c it would be cheaper just to buy a new rifle with a color case hardened receiver. 

I can get a new rossi/puma for less than $400 brand new. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## GAR (Dec 5, 2009)

*Color case*

Here are some prices from Turnbull:

http://www.turnbullrestoration.com/store.asp?pid=20180


GAR


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2009)

There is a place called Ohio Case Coloring that does bone charcoal cc as well at better prices than Turnbull.


----------

